# Juno probe enters into orbit around Jupiter



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

BBC article

NASA: Mission Juno

*NASA's Juno Mission on Twitter*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

Η είδηση, φυσικά, πέρασε και στα τηλεοπτικά δελτία μας, από όπου μαθαίνουμε και την απόσταση Γης-Δία:


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::lol::lol::twit::curse:

Και πώς στο καλό κατάφερε η Ήρα να κάνει τα εκατομμύρια έτη φωτός σε πέντε χρόνια; Έχουμε τεχνολογία Σταρ Τρεκ και μας την κρύβουν;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2016)

Πρέπει να ξεχωρίζουμε την Ήρα από το Σταρ Τρεκ...


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> ...
> Και πώς στο καλό κατάφερε η Ήρα να κάνει τα εκατομμύρια έτη φωτός σε πέντε χρόνια;



Ah, my dear, one can't be too quick with a husband like Zeus. Must orbit him constantly.
Once a swan, then a bull, even a golden rain... Now he's gone beyond warp speed. 
Can't take her eyes off him even for a split second.



SBE said:


> ... Έχουμε τεχνολογία Σταρ Τρεκ και μας την κρύβουν;



Yep, the ERT[SUP]©[/SUP] Warp Drive:






Maximum Warp. Punch it and don't forget to punch them.


You are clear for trans-warp velocity. See you at Warp 10:






—Captain, they just disappeared off-sensors. 
—If that's true, they can be anywhere in the universe.
—We'll just have to keep searching our small corner...

They're off the charts! 


It's astounding
Time is fleeting 
Madness takes its toll
But listen closely
Not for very much longer
I've got to keep control

I remember doing the Time Warp
Drinking those moments when
The blackness would hit me
And the void would be calling
Let's do the Time Warp again

It's just a jump to the left
And then a step to the right
With your hands on your hips
You bring you knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust...
That really drives you insane
Let's do the Time Warp again!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η είδηση, φυσικά, πέρασε και στα τηλεοπτικά δελτία μας, από όπου μαθαίνουμε και την απόσταση Γης-Δία:





Η αναβαθμισμένη ΕΡΤ είναι έτη φωτός μακριά απ' την προηγούμενη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

Τουλάχιστον ξέρουν ότι τα έτη φωτός είναι μονάδα μήκους. 
Μάλιστα επειδή η είδηση αγγλιστί ήταν ότι η Ήρα ταξίδεψε εκατό εκατομμύρια μίλια, με τη λογική της ΕΡΤ:
1 έτος φωτός= ένα μίλι= 1609 μέτρα
Αυτά που βλέπω τώρα στην οθόνη μου, που είναι μισό μέτρο από το μάτι μου, τα έγραψα πριν από μερικούς μήνες. 
Νομίζω βρήκαμε άκρη για την καμπύλωση του χωροχρόνου...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 6, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Η αναβαθμισμένη ΕΡΤ είναι έτη φωτός μακριά απ' την προηγούμενη.



Ναι, βέβαια. WebTV δεν βλέπω (ή τηλεόραση γενικώς), αλλά ακούω περιστασιακά το Τρίτο Πρόγραμμα από το διαδίκτυο. Για ένα διάστημα (καναδυό χρόνια, ίσως· επί ΝΕΡΙΤ πρέπει να ξεκίνησε) είχε ένα εξαιρετικό σύστημα στον ιστότοπο τής ΕΡΤ που επέτρεπε να ακούσει κανείς τη μετάδοση από οποιαδήποτε στιγμή τού τελευταίου 24ώρου. Έτσι μπορούσα να ακούσω το απόγευμα τις πρωινές εκπομπές, ή ακόμα και το Νοτούρνο, που παίζει νύχτα και έχει μουσική χωρίς σχολιασμό. Μια φορά, λοιπόν, που είδα την κρατική ραδιοφωνία να εμφανίζεται ως προηγμένη τεχνολογικά, προσφέροντας κάτι το πρακτικό για τον μέσο ακροατή. Πάει κι αυτό τώρα, επιστρέψαμε στην παλιά καλή ζωντανή μετάδοση, και δεν ξέρω και αν υπάρχει κάποια αιτιολόγηση.


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

daeman said:


> Ah, my dear, one can't be too quick with a husband like Zeus. Must orbit him constantly.
> ...








  

Io, Europa, Callisto, Ganymede, Carme, Himalia, Metis, Elara, Lysithea, Sinope, Leda, Themisto, Dia, Harpalyke, Chaldene, Herse, Kalyke, Ananke, Megaclite, Aitne, Erinome, Hermippe, Thyone, Isonoe, Taygete, Euanthe, Eurydome.

From the end of the 19th century, dozens of much smaller Jovian moons have been discovered and have received the names of lovers, conquests, or daughters of the Roman god Jupiter or his Greek equivalent Zeus.

Solar System Moons: Discovery and Mythology, Jürgen Blunck


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

...
Video: Juno approach movie of Jupiter and the Galilean Moons

NASA's Juno spacecraft captured a unique time-lapse movie of the Galilean satellites in motion about Jupiter.

The movie begins on June 12th with Juno 10 million miles from Jupiter, and ends on June 29th, 3 million miles distant.

The innermost moon is volcanic Io; next in line is the ice-crusted ocean world Europa, followed by massive Ganymede, and finally, heavily cratered Callisto.

Galileo observed these moons to change position with respect to Jupiter over the course of a few nights.

From this observation he realized that the moons were orbiting mighty Jupiter, a truth that forever changed humanity's understanding of our place in the cosmos. Earth was not the center of the Universe.

For the first time in history, we look upon these moons as they orbit Jupiter and share in Galileo's revelation. This is the motion of nature's harmony.






http://phys.org/news/2016-07-video-juno-approach-movie-jupiter.html#jCp


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 8, 2016)

Φαίνεται πως ζούμε καλά χρόνια για την αστρονομία και την εξερεύνηση του διαστήματος. Ίσως αργήσουμε να επαναλάβουμε τις δόξες τού 2015, αλλά συνεχίζουμε και βλέπουμε εξελίξεις και ανακαλύψεις, και αυτό μόνο καλό μπορεί να είναι. Επιπλέον, η ανθρωπότητα στ' αλήθεια μοιάζει να προετοιμάζεται τεχνολογικά και ψυχολογικά για την πρώτη επανδρωμένη αποστολή στον Άρη· θα αργήσει ακόμα, και μπορεί να χρειαστεί είκοσι ή τριάντα χρόνια για να συμβεί, αλλά το θέμα βλέπω να συζητιέται πιο σοβαρά από ποτέ.

Ερώτηση: αν είναι η ΝΑΣΑ να χρησιμοποιεί μουσική Βαγγέλη στα βίντεό της, τι θα ακούσουμε σε εκείνα τής ΜΑΣΑ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2016)

20 ή 30 χρόνια; Η SpaceX ετοιμάζεται να το κάνει αυτό το 2024. Ο πρώτος στόχος για να φτάσει σ' αυτό το σημείο είναι να στείλει ήδη από το 2018 το δοκιμαστικό μη επανδρωμένο όχημα Δράκοντα. Αυτό δεν είναι απλώς μια κούφια ανακοίνωση, είναι ήδη στην φάση σχεδιασμού και η ΝΑΣΑ πρόκειται να υποστηρίξει το πρότζεκτ. Είναι εξαιρετικά φιλόδοξο σχέδιο αλλά θεωρητικά η SpaceX έχει την τεχνολογία για να το κάνει αυτό. Τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια δίνει την μια απόδειξη πίσω απ' την άλλην ότι πράγματι μπορεί.

Το άλλο εντυπωσιακό πράγμα είναι ότι έχουμε αρχίσει να ανακαλύπτουμε υπόγειους ωκεανούς σχεδόν παντού. Σε δορυφόρους άλλων πλανητών, σε πλανήτες που νομίζαμε άνυδρους (π.χ. στον Πλούτωνα), σε αστεροειδείς, ακόμα και στο σπίτι μας (ναι, η Γη πιθανότατα κρύβει έναν υπόγειο ωκεανό*, τρεις φορές μεγαλύτερο από το σύνολο των επίγειων, σύμφωνα με ανακάλυψη του 2014).


* καλά, μην φανταστεί κανείς κάτι σε στυλ Ιούλιου Βερν, μιλάμε για νερό εμποτισμένο στο μανδύα της Γης.


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Επιπλέον, η ανθρωπότητα στ' αλήθεια μοιάζει να προετοιμάζεται τεχνολογικά και ψυχολογικά για την πρώτη επανδρωμένη αποστολή στον Άρη· θα αργήσει ακόμα, και μπορεί να χρειαστεί είκοσι ή τριάντα χρόνια για να συμβεί, αλλά το θέμα βλέπω να συζητιέται πιο σοβαρά από ποτέ.
> ...



Yes, indeed  :

QI: What colour is the planet Mars? (Alan Davies trolling Stephen Fry)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 13, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Το άλλο εντυπωσιακό πράγμα είναι ότι έχουμε αρχίσει να ανακαλύπτουμε υπόγειους ωκεανούς σχεδόν παντού [...] ακόμα και στο σπίτι μας (ναι, η Γη πιθανότατα κρύβει έναν υπόγειο ωκεανό*, τρεις φορές μεγαλύτερο από το σύνολο των επίγειων, σύμφωνα με ανακάλυψη του 2014).
> 
> * καλά, μην φανταστεί κανείς κάτι σε στυλ Ιούλιου Βερν, μιλάμε για νερό εμποτισμένο στο μανδύα της Γης.



Είχα διαβάσει παλαιότερα ότι ο μανδύας καταπίνει νερό από τους ωκεανούς και το ξαναβγάζει ως ατμό μέσω των ηφαιστείων, αλλά όχι κι έτσι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 13, 2016)

Η ανακάλυψη είναι πρόσφατη, έχει κάνα-δυο χρόνια που ανακοινώθηκε αλλά δεν είναι φυσικά 100% αποδεδειγμένο, γι' αυτό έγραψα απλώς "πιθανότατα".


----------

